# theatre design



## Guest (Jan 11, 2007)

hey guys heres an update. i had a local audio center come out and look at my possibilities. he agreed with you about a dedicateed room for theatre. it looks like the finished dimensions will be about 16'x23'x8' were going to use 4 dipole paradigm for the rear and surround with the studio 100 for front l/r, studio 570 for center. a pair of cs1000 for subs the screen will be 106" not sure on the projector yet. he raised the question of my denon receiver. i may go ahead and split things up with processors and amps. what do you guys think. i dont want to spend a million but i want to hear the crack of the snare and feel the kick drum in my chest. as well as hear the fighter circling my head. any and all treatment suggestions and equipment suggestions is appreciated.


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

That's a really nice sized room you'll have there. 

The Paradigms can certainly provide a good solution for you. I'd rethink the subs - there are a lot of really nice subs out there for reasonable prices these days that will provide a lot more thump than the cs1000.

Bryan


----------

